# Leicester Lads!



## PaulN

*Update:

Leicester Lads Meet is 16-08-09 2pm

The Venue will be:

The Grange Farm, a Traditional Country Pub in the old Racecourse Town of Oadby.

Florence Wragg Way, Oadby, Leicester, LE2 4RH

The Grange Farm
*
Hi All,

I know theres a few of us here so i thought maybe post up if your from Leicester or close by and maybe we could sort a little meet some time?

Cheers

PaulN - Oadby


----------



## big_amir

I'm up for this would like to meet some local detailers.


Amir - Also from Oadby


----------



## Dipesh

Would be nice, 

I'm from Bushby.


----------



## jimmy_b_84

i'd deffo be up for this as car cleaning has taken hold!!!!!!

jimmy_b_84 -Fleckney


----------



## Cliff

Time permitting yes, I am from Melton


----------



## RP84

Am of for it. Am from oadby


----------



## banarno

Any of you gents need anything from Autosmart just let me know, and we can meet up sometime.


----------



## jimmy_b_84

any idea of a location for the meet.

more importantly what will we do?


----------



## Dipesh

banarno said:


> Any of you gents need anything from Autosmart just let me know, and we can meet up sometime.


Funny you should say that, i actually do too...


----------



## PaulN

jimmy_b_84 said:


> any idea of a location for the meet.
> 
> more importantly what will we do?


Theres a few decent pubs near us...... Drink beer and chat!

Or

I wouldn't mind in a month or so meeting up round mine to try a few polish/wax/sealant combos.

Also i wouldn't mind trying a few different polishes and pads via machine.

Anyway i thought just get a thread going so we have a list of locals. rickparmar is within spitting distance to me and has already popped round for a light machine session.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Jim W

JamesRS_Cos and I put something on Bi-monthly for some of the Notts/Lincs people - but I'd be interested in showing my face if anything pops up..

I too am after some Autosmart kit, banarno. It would be good to see you there :thumb:


----------



## big_amir

Sounds good i would like to see some others techniques on machine polishing. also like to see what others are using sealant wise as I'm looking into getting some.

paulN if you can take charge of this and arrange a date that's convenient for you and post it then at least we have a basis of when we can get together the location we can sort out afterwards. there is always the slip road on the A6 on the way to Kibworth Beauchamp :lol:


----------



## jimmy_b_84

big_amir said:


> there is always the slip road on the A6 on the way to Kibworth Beauchamp :lol:


lol i live 5 mins from their.

Anyways i'm deffo up for a meet either drink and a chat or product testing and machine techniques. I will bring my G220 along:buffer::thumb:

if i we can more than a months notice i'll book time off work should i be working


----------



## shaqs77

i'm up for it. im from the le5 area


----------



## PaulN

shaqs77 said:


> i'm up for it. im from the le5 area


Post code?????

Come on where abouts? lol


----------



## Scottd

Has anything come of this or is it still up in the air?


----------



## big_amir

i would arrange it but i dont know where to host it as i live with my parents. we could have a small get together at a pub but i dont know which ones are nice since i dont drink so i would have to leave it up to some one else to choose.

Any one have any recommendations of where to meet and what date please post? we will then see from there


----------



## PaulN

Calm Down!!!

I said i would sort something but i thought just getting a few locals and locations would be good.

Sorry if this isn't fair but as most seem to be South East of Leicester ie Oadby ish i suggest meeting up at maybe the Grange Pub Just off the A6? Im happy to bring kit to the pub too and maybe have a word with the pub about using a section out the way and possibly having power. Or Depending on numbers around mine which is a few roads from that pub.

Date wise i think sundays are pretty good and either 16th or 23rd of Aug looks good to me.

So add your name below with which date you can make:

1) PaulN - 16th or 23rd
2) 
3)


----------



## big_amir

1) PaulN - 16th or 23rd
2) big_amir 16th or 23rd 
3)


----------



## Scottd

1) PaulN - 16th or 23rd
2) big_amir 16th or 23rd 
3) scottd 16th or 23rd can bring some stuff aswell


----------



## jimmy_b_84

1) PaulN - 16th or 23rd
2) big_amir 16th or 23rd 
3) scottd 16th or 23rd can bring some stuff aswell 
4) jimmy_b_83 23rd for me as i'm in spain somewhere (should be back in time)


----------



## Dipesh

1) PaulN - 16th or 23rd
2) big_amir 16th or 23rd 
3) scottd 16th or 23rd can bring some stuff aswell
4) Dipesh - 16th


----------



## sunilbass

1) PaulN - 16th or 23rd
2) big_amir 16th or 23rd 
3) scottd 16th or 23rd can bring some stuff aswell
4) Dipesh - 16th
5) sunilbass - (depending on date..WORK!!)


----------



## shaqs77

1) PaulN - 16th or 23rd
2) big_amir 16th or 23rd 
3) scottd 16th or 23rd can bring some stuff aswell
4) Dipesh - 16th
5) sunilbass - (depending on date..WORK!!) 
6) shaqs77 - any date as i will be out of the RAF on the 15th woo hoo!!


----------



## shaqs77

PaulN said:


> Post code?????
> 
> Come on where abouts? lol


i'm not sure what its called, its just off uppingham rd if that helps.


----------



## backzilla

Id be up for another day. im from Loughborough


----------



## jimmy_b_84

1) PaulN - 16th or 23rd
2) big_amir 16th or 23rd 
3) scottd 16th or 23rd can bring some stuff aswell
4) Dipesh - 16th
5) sunilbass - (depending on date..WORK!!) 
6) shaqs77 - any date as i will be out of the RAF on the 15th woo hoo!! 
7) jimmy_b_83 23rd for me as i'm in spain somewhere (should be back in time) 


also might bring a mate along who is intrested


----------



## Trig

1) PaulN - 16th or 23rd
2) big_amir 16th or 23rd 
3) scottd 16th or 23rd can bring some stuff aswell
4) Dipesh - 16th
5) sunilbass - (depending on date..WORK!!) 
6) shaqs77 - any date as i will be out of the RAF on the 15th woo hoo!! 
7) jimmy_b_83 23rd for me as i'm in spain somewhere (should be back in time) 
8) Trig - need to check show dates, either should fine I think

Im from over near Kettering, its only 2 mins to get on the A6 for me, then up past Harbourough, wouldnt take too long to get up there.


----------



## Scottd

shaqs77 said:


> i'm not sure what its called, its just off uppingham rd if that helps.


Uppingham rd is a long road :lol:


----------



## big_amir

Im Detailing my dads E class this sunday (weather Permitting) anybody wanna come along and play. just a general tidy up and lime prime by DA and a wax. Let me know by PM Drinks and lunch on me. (not physically but i will provide them) :lol:


----------



## shaqs77

Scottd said:


> Uppingham rd is a long road :lol:


ok point taken. i live near the meryln vas medical center.


----------



## PaulN

shaqs77 said:


> ok point taken. i live near the meryln vas medical center.


Uppingham Road was fine mate...... :thumb: What colours your front door btw?


----------



## shaqs77

why??? you planning on robbing me???

its not hard to spot. my car is the only shiney one on the street!!!!!!


----------



## Scottd

shaqs77 said:


> ok point taken. i live near the meryln vas medical center.


Not that far from me then I am just off the scraptoft lane (New Romney crescent)


----------



## Dipesh

I live near the cricket ground on uppingham rd so very close to you guys too!


----------



## Scottd

Cool will have to meet up one time


----------



## PaulN

Scottd said:


> Cool will have to meet up one time


lol

Thats the plan you muppet! :lol:

Only playing


----------



## shaqs77

i know what Scottd means, we should meet up locally. macy d's for a coffee, any local pubs (i don't know as i've stopped drinking 6years ago) etc etc. i live on farringdon st.


----------



## Scottd

shaqs77 said:


> i know what Scottd means, we should meet up locally. macy d's for a coffee, any local pubs (i don't know as i've stopped drinking 6years ago) etc etc. i live on farringdon st.


See he get's it  As for pubs I am like you dont drink but they is a macy d's just down the road from me (Netherhall Rd LE5 1DL‎). If you ever want to meet?


----------



## shaqs77

we should do that sometime. let me know when.


----------



## Scottd

So what date are we looking at then guys?


----------



## PaulN

Poll Added. Im fine for either to be honest but will chose to get the Poll rolling so to speak.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## MeganeChick

Im from Hinckley, might be interested in coming to a future meet....


----------



## dest

Im only 45 mins from Leicester, could be tempted at some point


----------



## jimmy_b_84

i've placed my vote


----------



## vxrmark

hi i'm from rothley new to detailing but i'm learning alot


----------



## Cliff

vxrmark said:


> hi i'm from rothley new to detailing but i'm learning alot


Do lots of work around Rothley / Quorn, I am in Melton :wave:


----------



## Scottd

They is more from leicester that I first thought


----------



## jimmy_b_84

Scottd said:


> They is more from leicester that I first thought


i don't know if thats a good or bad thing:wave:


----------



## Scottd

Wait till you meet us all then you will know lol


----------



## big_amir

Bump!!


----------



## shaqs77

bump..


----------



## Scottd

Back to the top


----------



## shaqs77

are we still going to meet regardless of weather???


----------



## PaulN

It might be great weather by then!!!! If its at the Grange Pub and the weather pants we can stay in and have a pint or snack instead :thumb:

Has everyone voted on the poll?

1) PaulN - 16th or 23rd
2) big_amir 16th or 23rd
3) scottd 16th or 23rd can bring some stuff aswell
4) Dipesh - 16th
5) sunilbass - (depending on date..WORK!!)
6) shaqs77 - any date as i will be out of the RAF on the 15th woo hoo!!
7) jimmy_b_83 23rd for me as i'm in spain somewhere (should be back in time)
8) Trig - need to check show dates, either should fine I think


----------



## jimmy_b_84

i've voted


----------



## Scottd

yep me to


----------



## big_amir

Looks like everyones voted and it seems the 16th has won by just one vote. 

so if all is agreed can we arrange a time and place to meet and what people would like to do. i.e any product demos etc....


----------



## shaqs77

sorted


----------



## Dipesh

Apologies Chaps but i've been called into work on the 16th! Bloody next!!!!


----------



## Lump

can some on post up a postcode for the meet ? :thumb:


----------



## jimmy_b_84

sorry guys i wont be able to make it as i'll be sunning it in spain.

have a good meet and i look forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## PaulN

Right then, ive been meaning to post but its close but at this point it looks like the 16th is a go!

The Venue will be:

The Grange Farm, a Traditional Country Pub in the old Racecourse Town of Oadby.

Florence Wragg Way, Oadby, Leicester, LE2 4RH

The Grange Farm

I need to pop in a ask about a section of the car-park possibly with power. One of the Managers there took an interest in my Z4 when i was taking final photos of it there so fingers crossed.

Hopefully people who have voted for the other date will still be able to make this.

Cheers

PaulN

Ps ill bring along what i thinks worth taking including my PTG for anyone to use and take readings on their cars.


----------



## Dipesh

Paul, you want to speak to a chap called Andy there. He's the gaffer.


----------



## shaqs77

PaulN said:


> Right then, ive been meaning to post but its close but at this point it looks like the 16th is a go!
> 
> The Venue will be:
> 
> The Grange Farm, a Traditional Country Pub in the old Racecourse Town of Oadby.
> 
> Florence Wragg Way, Oadby, Leicester, LE2 4RH
> 
> The Grange Farm
> 
> I need to pop in a ask about a section of the car-park possibly with power. One of the Managers there took an interest in my Z4 when i was taking final photos of it there so fingers crossed.
> 
> Hopefully people who have voted for the other date will still be able to make this.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN
> 
> Ps ill bring along what i thinks worth taking including my PTG for anyone to use and take readings on their cars.


sorted, any chance of getting readings for my car??


----------



## Detail My Ride

Sorry, 16th August clashes with a show for me so won't be able to make it.


----------



## shaqs77

what time???


----------



## PaulN

Hi,

I was thinking about 2pm ish that way the first wave of Sunday lunchers will have gone and the later ones not yet there lol

Im nipping in tonight to ask about power and having it around the back in the employees car park.

Shaqs77,

Thats fine to take readings on your car. thats the idea. Try some things others have that you dont :thumb:

Whos got a car that needs machine polishing and product trials then?

Oh the wifes away and although the 23rd is better for me now ill do the 16th and bring my little girl to help out cleaning the wheels.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PaulN

Also using the first list of names can we make a note of people coming and if your not?

1) PaulN - Coming
2) big_amir Coming
3) scottd 16th or 23rd can bring some stuff aswell
4) Dipesh - Cant Make it
5) sunilbass - (depending on date..WORK!!)
6) shaqs77 - Coming
7) jimmy_b_83 23rd for me as i'm in spain somewhere (should be back in time)
8) Trig - need to check show dates, either should fine I think

For anyone coming bring a few of your fav products maybe the Top 5 plus and im sure we will all find some new ones.


----------



## big_amir

Sounds good to me. Just got to think of some products to bring!


----------



## PaulN

Update, had a word with the Manager Andy and we are all set for Sunday, theres a car park at the rear of the pub which the staff use and it has power so machine polishers are fine to bring.

I think we should at some point have a beer so they are making money and maybe some food if anyone is interested.

Just to keep this list current...

*1) PaulN - Coming*
*2) big_amir Coming*
*3) scottd Coming*
4) Dipesh - Cant Make it
5) sunilbass - (depending on date..WORK!!)
*6) shaqs77 - Coming*
7) jimmy_b_83 - Cant make it
8) Trig - need to check show dates, either should fine I think

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Ben_W

Hey guys,

Scott D dropped me a message about this, hopefully will be thnere so you can show me what else i need to be doing!!!!

Cheers

Ben


----------



## PaulN

Ben_W said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Scott D dropped me a message about this, hopefully will be thnere so you can show me what else i need to be doing!!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ben


Well done. There should be a good bit of kit to try.

Where abouts are you?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Trig

*1) PaulN - Coming*
*2) big_amir Coming*
*3) scottd Coming*
4) Dipesh - Cant Make it
5) sunilbass - (depending on date..WORK!!)
*6) shaqs77 - Coming*
7) jimmy_b_83 - Cant make it
8) *Trig - Coming*

I will make sure I bring some of my kit, probably not too much in there that is new and interesting though.

Is there any cover? I could sling a pop up gazebo in the car to bring if it looks like it might be damp/hot


----------



## PaulN

Trig said:


> *1) PaulN - Coming*
> *2) big_amir Coming*
> *3) scottd Coming*
> 4) Dipesh - Cant Make it
> 5) sunilbass - (depending on date..WORK!!)
> *6) shaqs77 - Coming*
> 7) jimmy_b_83 - Cant make it
> 8) *Trig - Coming*
> 
> I will make sure I bring some of my kit, probably not too much in there that is new and interesting though.
> 
> Is there any cover? I could sling a pop up gazebo in the car to bring if it looks like it might be damp/hot


Your are a star! i was about to mention a Gazebo, Defo need one just in case.


----------



## PaulN

Updated List:

*1) PaulN - Coming*
*2) big_amir Coming*
*3) scottd Coming*
4) Dipesh - Cant Make it
5) sunilbass - (depending on date..WORK!!)
*6) shaqs77 - Coming*
7) jimmy_b_83 - Cant make it
8) *Trig - Coming*
9) *Ben W - Coming*

Looking good Guys!


----------



## Ben_W

PaulN said:


> Well done. There should be a good bit of kit to try.
> 
> Where abouts are you?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Paul,

I live in Lutterworth mate.

Ben


----------



## Scottd

Glad to see you poped your name down ben


----------



## jimmy_b_84

have a good meet guys i'm off on holiday tomorrow morning, i look forward to seeing pics and stuff from the meet and will hope to make the next one (if there is one)

have fun


----------



## PaulN

Updated List:

*1) PaulN - Coming*
*2) big_amir Coming*
*3) scottd Coming*
4) Dipesh - Cant Make it
*5) sunilbass - Coming*
*6) shaqs77 - Coming*
7) jimmy_b_83 - Cant make it
8) *Trig - Coming*
9) *Ben W - Coming*
*10) Coops - Flying Visit*
11) Rickparmar - whats up with you its 3 minutes from your house man!

What to bring!

Basically bring Microfibres, QD, Applicators and some of you favourite products that will impress others.

People bringing Machines, bring Pads, Polishes and an Extension cable.

It goes without saying but if anyone wants to try certain things on their car ie Machine Polishing please ensure the car is well prepared and QD ready there.

Oh and bring some money its a pub after all!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Trig

I will have to think about making tracks at 3.30 ish, will still be there just before 2 though


----------



## sunilbass

any of you peps on the old facebook? just so i know who to look for lol!!


----------



## shaqs77

im really sorry lads i wont be able to make it. im in bradford right now (family emergency) til tuesday. proper gutted, really wanted to meet everyone. take pics and post them on here. have a good time.


----------



## big_amir

if anybody has any interior products which they feel are really good could you please bring them with you as i would like to try some before i make a decision on what to purchase.

TIA


----------



## PaulN

shaqs77 said:


> im really sorry lads i wont be able to make it. im in bradford right now (family emergency) til tuesday. proper gutted, really wanted to meet everyone. take pics and post them on here. have a good time.


Sorry to hear that mate.

Hope everything turns out ok and im sure we will meet again soon

PaulN


----------



## PaulN

Final Update:

*1) PaulN - Coming*
*2) big_amir Coming*
*3) scottd Coming*
4) Dipesh - Cant Make it
*5) sunilbass - Coming*
6) shaqs77 - Cant make it
7) jimmy_b_83 - Cant make it
8) *Trig - Coming*
9) *Ben W - Coming*
*10) Coops - Flying Visit*
11) Rickparmar - whats up with you its 3 minutes from your house man!

Right Guys all set if anyone wants to contact me before we meet just PM me we a mobile number. Might not get a chance to get back on here to check.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PaulN

Weather Update:

It's warm and sunny here. Lets hope it stays nice. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone. 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## big_amir

Weathers looking good, looking forward to meet some new people. Hope to see you all later


----------



## big_amir

Great meet today guys. Remember if anyone is doing a detail and wants any help give me a shout if im free id love to help.

thanks paul for arranging this one lets make the next one just as great.


----------



## PaulN

Well that went well!

Great weather and a top group of people. I'll post up all the photos tomorrow but mean time a few thanks to everyone who came and got stuck in. Scott got all his kit out as did Big Amir. Also to Scotts lady for baby sitting my little girl when she was throwing a tantrum!

We even ended up doing a 50-50 on the pub owners lexis half normal wash the other ONR! Thanks to Trig for helping my half and for Ben for soaking someones car when rinsing his half. We got free beers so it was worth it. 

Will defo arrange more of these Leicester meets and maybe Rick will clean his car before turning up next time! 

Cheers 

PaulN


----------



## sunilbass

the pics..

onr vs normal washing..


















































































ricks 'half washed' car...





































and my little number...


----------



## Scottd

Was good meeting you guys today deffo got to get a reg meet going


----------



## Ben_W

Indeed. Was a really good meet, thanks for organising it Paul 

Got a try out on a machine polisher..:buffer:, damn that stuffs addictive....!!

Sunil, need to work on your photgraphy skills..... i look right ropey in that first picture!!!!


----------



## PaulN

Nice photos there. Have to admit the ONR wasn't upto the job with the poor state the lexis was in. Saying that I don't think sandard rinising would have stood a chance with full sun....

Ben you should of seen the state the Pug (next to the lexis) was in after you rinsed it with oadbys hard water! Lol While I was QD-ing it trying to make it better Scott said just leave it that's baked on! Lol

Cheers PaulN


----------



## Ben_W

Ooooops...........


----------



## Scottd

Ben_W said:


> Got a try out on a machine polisher..:buffer:, damn that stuffs addictive....!!


Like I said ben whenever you want a play with a polisher just pop over.
Always good getting the kit out.:buffer:


----------



## sunilbass

'Sunil, need to work on your photgraphy skills..... i look right ropey in that first picture!!!!'

sorry mate!!

yea it was kool meeting with you guys today.. and seeing onr at work too!!


----------



## sunilbass

forgot this one...


----------



## big_amir

Ill have to take the wrap for the 'half washed' car.  

TBH was more interested in getting the machine polisher out :buffer:


----------



## PaulN

Classic!

Like father like daughter. To be fair she could handle the brinkman better than a few there today lol

Btw Sunilbass. Well done you had the 2nd best black car.... There! I think we all know who got the top spot! Lol

Cheers PaulN


----------



## Trig

PaulN said:


> Ben you should of seen the state the Pug (next to the lexis) was in after you rinsed it with oadbys hard water! Lol While I was QD-ing it trying to make it better Scott said just leave it that's baked on! Lol
> 
> Cheers PaulN


Not forgetting the open window on it. oops.

It was nice to meet you all, I will hang round for longer next time.


----------



## PaulN

Right Ive had a coffee and taken the photos off when those Naked Ladys offered to wash the cars so all is well...

The Gang:



















This made life Easier!










Pressured Big_Amir - Foamed - Rinised Scott





































Honey, the detailing brush isn't for the floor!










ONR Test Went down well with Bir_Amir :thumb:










ONR v 2BM

ONR Side Dirty Girl!










2BM Out the Sun too!










Finished ONR Thanks Trig



















Finished 2BM Bens a photo Whore!










Results.

It took 2 people the same time to do one side with ONR compared to one person with 2BM. The Car was just too dirty to use ONR.

Olivia checking the Swirls on the Landlords Lexus...... no need for the Brinkman TBH!










Ben taking a Couple of Readings



















See Its being used:










Sunilbass with a quick demo



















Bloody Ell Ben you got your moneys worth!



















Finally the Cars!
































































Well there you go. It wouldn't have been anywhere nearly as good without the guys who brought all there gear including some who didn't have to get it out. So thanks to all.

I think we are going to get another sorted in a month or so and as we get free beer & power in return for a quick wash this seems a good location.

Finally there was money to be made, people and cars started lining up for a wash which we kindly turned down but just shows they will trust anyfool with their car....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Scottd

Some good pic's there paul really was a good day. So when's the next one cant wait


----------



## PaulN

Scottd said:


> Some good pic's there paul really was a good day. So when's the next one cant wait


Hi Mate,

Give us a chance! Lol still getting over the drama of having the little one there and demanding a wee wee every five minutes!

It was great everyone going for it. Maybe next time we should hit one car but faster.

You could have made a killing there with all the people in the pub.

Cheers PaulN


----------



## Trig

PaulN said:


> You could have made a killing there with all the people in the pub.


But do you run with the standard 2BM or go with ONR


----------



## Dipesh

Looks like a great meet! Shame i couldn't make it!


----------



## jimmy_b_84

looks like you've all had a good time shame i missed it but look forward to the next


----------

